# Eclipse massakriert ressourcen



## marasek (11. Nov 2009)

Ich habe für ein Spiel einen Satz png-Dateien unter <project>/bin/ abgelegt, so wird es meiner Erinnerung nach auch in Quaxlis Tutorial beschrieben. Eclipse hat mir jetzt diese Dateien schon zweimal gelöscht. Mache ich was falsch, soll ich die Dateien woanders ablegen?


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Nov 2009)

wenn du das projekt cleanst cleant er bestimmt den ganzen ordner .. somit auch deine ressource-files .. ich hab mein ressource im src-ordner drin, der wird dann auch dementsprechend beim build immer ins bin mit übernommen


----------



## marasek (11. Nov 2009)

Eclipse macht mich bisweilen wahnsinnig. Ich hatte <project>src mit TortoiseSVN unter Versionsverwaltung gestellt. Nun hat er immer das dort gelagerte .svn mit in <project>bin geschoben, was dort zu einem Ausrufezeichen wegen Inkonsistenz geführt hat (die .java-Dateien sind ja nicht da). Nachdem ich bin mal gelöscht habe (um das Verhalten nachzuvollziehen und in der Hoffnung, dass er das dann einfach neu baut), gibt er mir nun ein:

Internal compiler error: java.lang.VerifyError: (class: org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/lookup/ArrayBinding, 
 method: toString signature: ()Ljava/lang/String Inconsistent stack height 0 != 1 at 
 org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.lookup.LookupEnvironment.createArrayType(LookupEnvironment.java:605)

Als (x) am Anfang einer Datei. Clean tut auch nix.

Natürlich kann ich das Projekt neu anlegen, aber das mach ich bei diesem &%/#!-Eclipse gefühlt andauernd.

PDT funktioniert besser - da muss ich nur nach jedem Neustart ein clean all machen, damit das Syntax-Highlighting wieder funktioniert.


----------



## marasek (11. Nov 2009)

Es war ein BOM, wo auch immer das herkam. *schnaub*


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Nov 2009)

was is ein BOM???:L


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Warum benutzt du auch Tortoise? Installier dir Eclipse Subversive, gewöhn dir an das bin Verzeichnis in Ruhe zu lassen, und alles wird gut.


----------



## marasek (11. Nov 2009)

Also mittlerweile habe ich einen völlig leeren Workspace genommen, wenn ich dort ein neues Projekt anlege und eine neue Klasse erstelle, gibt es einen Fehler (inconsistent stack height); danach ist zwar die Datei erstellt, aber sie enthält keinen Text und Autocomplete funktioniert auch nicht mehr.

Morgen installiere ich mir Netbeans, dann kann mich Eclipse im Mondschein suchen gehen. Seit Galileo habe ich nur Ärger mit dem Teil gehabt.

Von Subversion in Eclipse habe ich nichts Gutes gehört und die Erfahrung des heutigen Tages lässt mich nicht daran zweifeln.

BOM ist ein Byte Order Mark, by the way. Aber daran kann es ja nicht liegen.


----------



## musiKk (11. Nov 2009)

Auch wenn mich Eclipse bisweilen auf die Palme bringt, so sollte es doch klar sein, dass man von einer IDE verwaltete Verzeichnisse eigentlich in Ruhe lassen sollte. Das dürfte bei NetBeans nicht anders sein. Wenn man eine Weile mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug gearbeitet hat, dann weiß man auch, was man sich erlauben kann und was nicht. Im src-Verzeichnis hantiere ich auch ab und an per Hand rum (z. B. wenn ich Klassen per wsimport habe generieren lassen o. ä.). Gerade das bin-Verzeichnis ist aber tabu. Wenn ein Tutorial das anders beschreibt, dann ist das falsch (zumindest im Zusammenhang mit Eclipse).

Aber ich habe auch schon Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen, die mit NetBeans viel besser zurecht kamen, als mit Eclipse. Soll ja jeder mit dem arbeiten, mit dem er am besten kann. Mal gucken, was daraus wird, wenn sich die Gerüchte bestätigen sollten, dass Oracle NetBeans nicht mehr haben will (FUD hooray).


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

marasek hat gesagt.:


> Von Subversion in Eclipse habe ich nichts Gutes gehört und die Erfahrung des heutigen Tages lässt mich nicht daran zweifeln.



Subversive funktioniert 1A. Subclipse war das PlugIn das Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## marasek (11. Nov 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn mich Eclipse bisweilen auf die Palme bringt, so sollte es doch klar sein, dass man von einer IDE verwaltete Verzeichnisse eigentlich in Ruhe lassen sollte. Das dürfte bei NetBeans nicht anders sein. Wenn man eine Weile mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug gearbeitet hat, dann weiß man auch, was man sich erlauben kann und was nicht. Im src-Verzeichnis hantiere ich auch ab und an per Hand rum (z. B. wenn ich Klassen per wsimport habe generieren lassen o. ä.). Gerade das bin-Verzeichnis ist aber tabu. Wenn ein Tutorial das anders beschreibt, dann ist das falsch (zumindest im Zusammenhang mit Eclipse).
> 
> Aber ich habe auch schon Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen, die mit NetBeans viel besser zurecht kamen, als mit Eclipse. Soll ja jeder mit dem arbeiten, mit dem er am besten kann. Mal gucken, was daraus wird, wenn sich die Gerüchte bestätigen sollten, dass Oracle NetBeans nicht mehr haben will (FUD hooray).



Schön und gut, ich kann auch damit leben, wenn mir ein Projekt stirbt. Aber man sollte doch erwarten können, dass Eclipse das Projekt von src aus neu bauen kann. Und selbst wenn, finde ich das doch recht drastisch, wenn jetzt offenkundig Eclipse an sich über den Jordan gegangen ist, da ja jetzt gar nichts mehr geht. Und das ist auch ein Vorfall in einer länger werdenden Reihe von Vorfällen.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Wenn du sagst leeren Workspace, meinst du dann neuen Workspace, oder projekte aus dem alten Workspace gelöscht? Denn du hast dir vermutlich irgendwie den Workspace geschrottet, ein neuer sollte da helfen.
Falls du Linux Nutzer bist kann es auch sein das du die falsche VM verwendest. OpenJDK + Eclipse funktionieren noch nicht richtig zusammen


----------



## marasek (11. Nov 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du sagst leeren Workspace, meinst du dann neuen Workspace, oder projekte aus dem alten Workspace gelöscht? Denn du hast dir vermutlich irgendwie den Workspace geschrottet, ein neuer sollte da helfen.
> Falls du Linux Nutzer bist kann es auch sein das du die falsche VM verwendest. OpenJDK + Eclipse funktionieren noch nicht richtig zusammen



Erst der alte Workspace ohne die Metadaten, dann ein komplett neuer.

Ich habe Windows 7 64bit, über DIE Probleme habe ich mich schon an anderer Stelle ausgelassen...


----------

